# 8mm Allen Key Adapter?



## Durga (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyone know where I could find one of these? Just a small 8mm tip that fits over a smaller metric key.

Thanks


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know where to get something like that, but I have to ask why you'd need it?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

they come with multi tools


----------



## wesMAmyke (Nov 12, 2005)

I think my old Topeak alien multi-tool came with one.


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

email park and ask to buy one?

I lost mine a few years ago, called and asked to buy one and they just mailed me one.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got one from a lost CoolTool. I'd be willing to trade it for an E type Front Derailleur  

It's slips on a 6mm Allen and adapts to 7 and 8mm.

I'd consider shipping it off to you as positive Karma. It's not worth much to me. PM me, if your interested. I'm assuming it's only a couple of bucks to ship.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

You know you've become a total weight weinie when you are unwilling to carry the added weight of an allen wrench.


----------



## Durga (Feb 18, 2005)

archer said:


> You know you've become a total weight weinie when you are unwilling to carry the added weight of an allen wrench.


Not really a weight issue - I'd just rather carry a tiny bit instead of a sizable wrench, especially when it's for emergencies only.


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

I PM'd the details.

Before I send it off just make sure that we are on the same page. Is that what you're looking for. The little thing at 2 o'clock?

I miss my Cool Tool. It was big and heavy, but having an 8" cresent wrench is so much better than a dozen little useless box wrenches like most tools have.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

In my patch kit I have a bottle cage bolt with a 5mm allen key head and two 8mm hex nuts screwed onto it so that they are locked. The outer nut then will fit into an 8mm allen bolt and I can use a 5mm key. The only use I had for it at the time was to adjust a suspension seat post. Not sure that I could use it on a crank bolt or pedal.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

froggy97 said:


> I miss my Cool Tool. It was big and *heavy*, but having an 8" cresent wrench is so much better than a dozen little useless box wrenches like most tools have.


I had the titanium version, so it was only just BIG. Still don't know why I sold it.. oh right, 'cause I bought an Alien!

JMJ


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

You can pick up a Topeak X-Tool on ebay--comes with an 8mm adapter. The whole thing will set you back around 8 bucks shipped.


----------

